# "Rubber Duckies"



## sdsnybny (Oct 21, 2017)

Anybody else seen this post or one like it? I realize they  are supposedly newly discovered species, but someone has have more info on them. These are now top of my isopod want list LOL
Orin, what have you heard @Elytra and Antenna



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=828249804003061

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## keks (Oct 22, 2017)

They are cuuuuuute!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Oct 22, 2017)

They are taking the isopod hobby by storm for sure, no species ID has been given yet, it could be an undescribed species or no one has found out the proper ID yet. Apparently they like things drier than a lot of the other isopods in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 22, 2017)

I love them, I hope they will make it to the US soon.
Someone was selling them on fb but I noped out bc they were suggesting smuggling.
As tempting as it is I would rather not risk a fine.

But seeing as they prefer dryer enclosures, they may make wonderful cleaners.

EDIT: I want a species id so bad. Would be interesting to see where their lineage is.


----------



## Hisserdude (Oct 22, 2017)

eggcellent said:


> I love them, I hope they will make it to the US soon.
> Someone was selling them on fb but I noped out bc they were suggesting smuggling.
> As tempting as it is I would rather not risk a fine.
> 
> ...


Oh they are in the US hobby for sure, they are just very rare here, and are selling for very expensive prices! (Like $8-10 per individual, IF you can find them).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 22, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Oh they are in the US hobby for sure, they are just very rare here, and are selling for very expensive prices! (Like $8-10 per individual, IF you can find them).


Oh, are they? I had no idea. Good to know. Honestly I am cool with paying for things that are pretty/cute.
Heck, that person quoted me at $20 per iso. Only thing that chased me off was the prospect of smuggling.


----------



## Hisserdude (Oct 22, 2017)

eggcellent said:


> Oh, are they? I had no idea. Good to know. Honestly I am cool with paying for things that are pretty/cute.
> Heck, that person quoted me at $20 per iso. Only thing that chased me off was the prospect of smuggling.


Yeah, eventually once they get established here they'll become more readily available, and hopefully cheaper.


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 22, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, eventually once they get established here they'll become more readily available, and hopefully cheaper.


I am excited for that to happen.
I am actually hoping for it to happen with a couple of species.


----------



## Draketeeth (Oct 22, 2017)

They don't even look real. They're like mini robots with translucent shields. I require many. They're precious.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 22, 2017)

Draketeeth said:


> They don't even look real. They're like mini robots with translucent shields. I require many. They're precious.


There actually is a version, possibly related to this species, that looks like these that are kinda metallic looking.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=pcb.770220173166269&type=3&theater&ifg=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=pcb.770220173166269&type=3&theater&ifg=1

A friend of mine said the rubber ducks looked like batteries ahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 23, 2017)

This guy should be called the iso-god. He has an incredible amount of breeds and species, including the duckies.
https://www.instagram.com/captiveisopoda/
This account catches duckies (and orange morph duckies!) in their native habitat and also has other cool Asian critters.
https://www.instagram.com/fauna_love91/

_[looks at A. vulgare] You peasant!_

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andee (Oct 23, 2017)

My dream species is a Porcellio expansus


----------



## RTTB (Oct 24, 2017)

I love the coloration.


----------



## Redmont (Oct 25, 2017)

I think I can sourse some of these, I want these very bad!


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 25, 2017)

Redmont said:


> I think I can sourse some of these, I want these very bad!


I was quoted $20 ea at 1-20 and $15 ea above $20 no LAG on overseas shipping.


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Oct 25, 2017)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## shutout2000 (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh man, those are sweet looking. Hope they spread throughout the hobby quick.


----------



## Redmont (Oct 25, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> I was quoted $20 ea at 1-20 and $15 ea above $20 no LAG on overseas shipping.


I was quoted £12 each for them

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 25, 2017)

Redmont said:


> I was quoted £12 each for them


Not to different 12 British Pounds is about $15 US Dollars currently. I just had difficulty with the NO LAG part at that price point.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh. My. God. I. Need. An. Army. Of. These. Please. And. Thank. You.
:wideyed:


----------



## Redmont (Oct 25, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Not to different 12 British Pounds is about $15 US Dollars currently. I just had difficulty with the NO LAG part at that price point.


I wouldn’t have LAG as well but being rare I feel it is worth it. I also got quoted prices for other rare isopods.


----------



## shutout2000 (Oct 25, 2017)

Redmont said:


> I was quoted £12 each for them


Ah, so this guy has some and he is holding out on us.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redmont (Oct 25, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> Ah, so this guy has some and he is holding out on us.


He’s not in the US, he just offered me some


----------



## Andee (Oct 25, 2017)

@Redmont Do you think you could get the Procellio Expansus I am looking for too? I might add them to the order if that is a possibility of what I already have from you?


----------



## Redmont (Oct 25, 2017)

I don’t have a personal conversation with you, unless it was on another forum? I can get expansus for $15 each. What did you want originally. My current add needs to be adited as it is geting close to winter @Andee


----------



## Andee (Oct 25, 2017)

Gimme sec XD 

I could have sworn I have contacted you... but it may have been through the roach forums....


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 25, 2017)

These are rad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 25, 2017)

Don't worry, in a few years they'll be readily available and an even cooler species will have been discovered by then and will be equally unattainable. Such is the hobby of all inverts.

Eric

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aye (Oct 25, 2017)

There is some available on Facebook groups.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Andy Hoelle (Nov 6, 2017)

hi there,
just stumbled over this thread 

the "rubber duckys" are a yet undescribed species, Genus could be Cubaris, experts are currently on it.
they´re not for a dryer enviroment. not wet, but humidity should be given. they´re breed in low numbers and they grow slowly, so reproduction takes a while.
but they´re not very difficult to keep and breed, i got currently the third young ducklings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andee (Nov 6, 2017)

I would love to breed them and stuff, it's not hard at all, from what it sounds like. They are like Giant Canyon Isos from the sounds of it. My Giant Canyons explode when given all the necessities and I give people I sell them all the tricks they need to know to make the Giant Canyons as happy as could be. But I am currently on my way to getting my dream species of isos so the rubber duckies are on the back burner lol.


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd love those!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

